# Exercise supplements



## Simon Waind (Dec 7, 2019)

Can anyone advise on supplements for before, during and after exercise that are ok to use with T2. Ive seen some protein bars that claim to be no sugar but are full of sweeteners. Thanks.


----------



## Sam A (Dec 17, 2019)

I was hoping you had got a reply. A fitness instructor gave me a Zero Shake (biotech). 80% protein try half way round a golf course. Seemed to do good job. Was hoping you had 100's of replies I'm keen to get some good bars to eat.


----------

